# Engine Maintenance



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If the outboard is a 2 stroke carbureted with oil injection don't do it.
It'll fill your carb full of 2 stroke oil.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you are running a 4 stroke and run it dry everytime you will actually gum up the carb faster than not running it. Small amounts of ethanol will remain behind after the pertol is burned and this will absob traces of water and turn to gel, clogging your carb.


----------

